# No Visitors at the BSH - Covid



## OldFlatHead Tom (6 mo ago)

Hello Friends & Neighbors,

We both got our Moderna Vaccines last year & the boosters. They seem to have worked until 2 days ago Mrs Bobbie, my wife tested positive with symptoms .  I tested negative, To be safe we are isolating and staying away from each other. SAD after 40 years of Happy Marriage, plus She is my best friend.

Yesterday , July 27 was my 84th Birthday and we could not celebrate. I got a lot of messages & texts, but it ain't the same. 

Over the years we have made many friends among PFF'ers plus my diesel engine repair shop is downstairs. My business partner Johnny also has tested positive. So stay away! Your Prayers will be appreciated.

I will post when all is okay.. Text or Email as I am Hard of Hearing, even with these #[email protected]$$% hearing scams $3,080. Talk to me one to one about this.

Tom Vandiver AKA "OldFlatHead"


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope you guys get over this quick Tom.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Get the house well again, soon!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Happy Birthday Tom , and get well soon Mrs Bobbie. Take care of each other. 😁


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers for fast recovery. Happy Birthday Tom! Take care and God Bless


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Speedy recovery to the Missus and Happy belated birthday!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday and hope you guys feel better soon!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Prayers lifted for you Tom, and as you say your "Spousal Unit" and for Johnny Walker.


----------



## Kayakpicker (Jun 27, 2021)

Yesterday (7/27) would’ve been my Mom’s 84th birthday, too, @OldFlatHead Tom, so let me extend Happy Birthday wishes to you in her Honor. And more wishes and prayers to your wife for a speedy and complete recovery, as well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hoping for Fast recovery


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Godspeed to you and Mrs. Vandiver. I am also blessed to have a wife as a best friend and I choked up reading about yours. Prayers you both will soon be celebrating many more birthdays.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers for all, your continued health, your wife's and coworkers full and speedy recovery. Oh, and happy birthday, I just had one of those lil over a week ago too! Congrats! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

The new version of covid is running through the population pretty quickly. It seems to be highly contagious, but not nearly as severe as the original one. Many of our friends and family have been down with it lately, including us. Hope you all get over it quickly, and happy belated birthday!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Tom. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery to the missus and belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday and hope Miss Bobbie gets feeling better soon so y'all can be back to living your life with your bestest!!


----------

